# Richtige Sitzposition für Kinder



## Waldschleicher (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

trotzdem ich schon eine gerade Sattelstütze verbaut habe, sitzt mein Junior (7J) während der Fahrt sehr weit vorn. Sieht irgendwie komisch aus, oder? Mitunter meint er auch er habe Rückenschmerzen.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge?













Grüße, Kai


----------



## chris5000 (7. Mai 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> trotzdem ich schon eine gerade Sattelstütze verbaut habe, sitzt mein Junior (7J) während der Fahrt sehr weit vorn.



Müsste es nicht heissen: "*WEIL* ich schon eine gerade Sattelstütze verbaut habe, sitzt mein Junior (7J) während der Fahrt sehr weit vorn." 

Und der Sattel lässt sich doch auch noch selbst mit der geraden Stütze noch 2-3cm weiter nach hinten stellen, wie es auf den Fotos aussieht.

verwirrt
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich habe (nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen) den Sattel weiter vor gebracht, damit er nicht immer nur auf der Sattelnase sitzt. Macht er aber trotzdem. Er sollte dadurch also mit dem Hintern weiter nach hinten rutschen. Habsch da einen Denkfehler? Ist der Sattel hinten einfach noch zu breit?
Wie das mit Kinder so ist, auf die Frage "Und, geht das so besser/gut?" kommt immer ein "Ja."


----------



## chris5000 (7. Mai 2012)

OK. Du meinst weit vorne auf dem Sattel und nicht insgesamt weit vorne *groschenfall*

Hm. Solange er nicht über Taubheitsgefühl/Dammschmerzen klagt ist doch meines Wissens an einer Position vorn auf dem Sattel eigentlich nicht groß was  auszusetzen. Und Rückenschmerzen durch aufrechte Position hört sich irgendwie auch nicht wirklich einleuchtend an. Normalerweise führt glaube ich eher eine zu gebeugte Haltung zu Rückenproblemen. 

Ja. Vielleicht zu breiter Sattel. Keine Ahnung, ob z.B sowas wie ein Selle Bassano Mito Junior (S.48 im pdf unter http://www.sellebassano.com/contents/prodotti/download/catalogue_sellebassano.pdf) mit seinen 140mm Breite und 240mm Länge irgendwie (besser) passen würde. Die Vergleichsmaße vom Beinn Sattel kenne ich nicht.

(Am Luath hat auch Isla schmalere Rensattel. Aber Isla ist nicht wirklich berühmt dafür, gern Einzelteile rauszurücken)


----------



## vanbike.at (7. Mai 2012)

hallo!
auf den bildern, wo Dein junior an die laterne gelehnt ist, sitzt er optimal!
bei waagrechter kurbelstellung sollte ein gedachtes lot von der kniescheibe weg 
direkt auf die achse des pedals treffen. das passt genau, bis er losfährt. dann wandert das lot vor die pedalachse.
beim fahren rutscht erdann nach vorne auf die sattelnase und die fußstellung am pedal wird mittig, anstatt nur mit dem ballen zu belasten (da bekomm ich auch hohl-kreuzweh). der hauptverdächtige ist ein eventuell zu breiter sattel!
mit der ungenauigkeit von ferndiagnosen...!
lg thomas


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, den Sattel habe ich auch schon im Verdacht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat der L 200/B 135, hmm. Dann werde ich mal nach etwas schmalerem suchen. Die Mito J. und Defender scheinen einen anderen Schnitt zu haben, danke!
Für das Video habe  ich ihn auch extra langsam fahren lassen, wirkt etwas steif. Bei Mach 3 rutscht der Zwerg dann schon ein wenig weiter nach hinten.  Insgesamt passt das aber offensichtlich nicht so recht, und schaden soll es ja auf keinen Fall. Für einen 7jährigen macht er schon ordentliche Touren mit...

Grüße und Dank, Kai


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kai!
Für mich sieht es ein wenig danach aus, dass dein Sohn vielleicht zu hoch sitzt. Ich habe mir mal das Bike angeschaut und du hast ja unter dem Vorbau einen großen Spacer verbaut und die Sattelstütze ist ja auch einige CM draußen. Versuch es doch einmal ein wenig tiefer und mach mal probehalber den Spacer über dem Vorbau. Mein Sohn ist 6 und die beiden müssten von der Größe her ungefähr ähnlich sein Mein Sohn ist ungefähr 1,20m groß und er hatte sich zum 6.Geburtstag das Stevens ausgesucht





Eigentlich wollte ich gerne das Scott Voltage 20 Zoll haben, aber er ließ sich nicht von dem Bike abbringen Am Anfang hatte ich Bedenken, dass er sich darauf unwohl fühlen könnte, aber ich habe ihm alles erstmal auf die unterste Stellung eingestellt und das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashguard getauscht, dass er sich sicher darauf fühlt und schnell die Beine auf den Boden bekommt und er fühlt sich Pudelwohl auf dem Rad und hier kannst du seine erste größere Tour durch den Wald sehen.
Andauernd muss der Papa jetzt mit ihm zur Hopp-Hopp-Strecke in den Wald oder so durch die Gegend fahren. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er sich so wohl darauf fühlt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Mai 2012)

Hi Jens,

tiefer kann ich den Sattel nicht stellen, dann stimmt der Kniewinkel nicht mehr. Aber du hast Recht, die Spacer könnte man noch neu sortieren, alles noch Werkseinstellung.  
Geniale Piste habt ihr da! Haste schon schön infiziert deinen Zwerg. 

Grüße, Kai


----------

